# Just one VISE



## missesalot (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey all, I have built a basic bench from 2×4s glued up face to face about 7 feet long and two feet wide. I would like to add one vise ( unless someone talks me out of it ). I want something that is versatile because i do a little bit of everything between case work and smalls, I typically have used stops and clamps for holding stuff and don't mind doing that but i do find myself wishing in had a vise at the front left of the bench. Theres too many to choose from and I don't know which one would be most versatile. Not concerned about anything pretty just tough and versatile. Was eyeballing the wedge powered leg vise as a super simple option.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure what your budget is, but mine was basically rock-bottom. I got the large ShopFox front vise, and mounted it on my bench, which is similar in construction to yours (except mine is only 2" thick). I used a wider board for the front, the vise mounted behind it, and it serves as the rear jaw. I've had it for about 6 months and it has worked well. I use stops, clamps, and holdfasts elsewhere on the bench.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I used this for a front vise on my SYP homemade table:

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/144804/woodriver-small-front-vise.aspx


----------



## missesalot (Jan 9, 2014)

Binghampton Ed, can you send me a link to your vise? CharlesA, how do you like yours?
i had looked at this one as well http://www.amazon.com/Woodstock-D4026-Cabinet-Makers-Vise/dp/B005W16LVE


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

My guess is that the Woodcraft and the Woodstock are the same vise. I like mine just fine. I'd like a quick release style, but I decided that was a place I could save a few bucks. In some ways, the most important thing with this type of vise is the installation-getting if installed well on the bench with a good face. I started out with a SYP face, but I found it a little flexible, so I ended up sandwiching the SYP with two pieces of Ash and it will never move!


----------



## missesalot (Jan 9, 2014)

you don't have a pic of your setup do you Charles?


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

missalot, that's the exact one I have. I believe Woodstock manufactures Shop Fox, or for Shop Fox, or something along those lines. It came in a Shop Fox box, but it is indeed that vise. I had trouble finding it in stock at the time, looks like they're back in stock. It doesn't come with the mounting screws/bolts/washers, but that's a few dollars at the local store. I used small lags with washers, just predrilled the top from underneath and bolted it on.


----------



## missesalot (Jan 9, 2014)

if I mounted that style of front vise to the bottom of my bench, 3" thick, would i be ok adding a wood jaw that would come up to the height of flush with the bench top?


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

> you don t have a pic of your setup do you Charles?
> 
> - missesalot


http://lumberjocks.com/CharlesA/workshop#
If you look at pic 6, it is on the left. Not a great pic.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

> if I mounted that style of front vise to the bottom of my bench, 3" thick, would i be ok adding a wood jaw that would come up to the height of flush with the bench top?
> 
> - missesalot


That's what I did


----------



## missesalot (Jan 9, 2014)

What's the difference with stuff like this http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/jorgensen-10-rapid-acting-woodworkers-bench-vise.aspx


----------



## missesalot (Jan 9, 2014)

If it makes a difference, the front of the legs are not flush with the front of the top


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

> What s the difference with stuff like this http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/jorgensen-10-rapid-acting-woodworkers-bench-vise.aspx
> 
> - missesalot


I wanted a traditional front vise where the side of the table was the front jaw of the vise because I didn't want a metal lip there for more flexibility in using the bench. The vise in your link will always have the front metal jaw sticking out from the side of the table.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I'd go with a leg vise. Cheap (requires a $35 vise screw from lee Valley and wood) and works well.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I was just reading somewhere about how some folks had gone for leg vises and then hated them (can't find it). I have no experience with them.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I have the economy face vise from Lee Valley. It works well enough, but I can't seem to ever get it to stay in perfect alignment, it always ends up canting to one side ever so slightly, but enough that the pressure is not even on the work piece. I have re-worked the jaws a few times to eliminate it, but it always comes back.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I think most of the complaints of the leg vise comes from them not being quick release or having to readjust the pin at the bottom. Not a big deal really. Having used regular face vises and leg vises, I prefer the leg. I tried to make mine fancy with no pins and it didn't work. When I get around to it, I'll be going back to traditional method with the pins.


----------



## missesalot (Jan 9, 2014)

just ordered this
http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=54873&cat=1,41659,41661&ap=1


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't have experience with that vise, but it looks like one you'll be happy with. I give you credit for your quick 3-hour turnaround, I was indecisive for about a week before I picked one.


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Hello, this may be another way to add a good vise that you make yourself. It's called a Moxon vise, see what you think.


----------

